
Art of Computer Programming, Volumes 1-4A Boxed Set - tjr
http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Programming-Volumes-1-4A-Boxed/dp/0321751043/
======
siglesias
Can somebody elaborate on the use cases of such a set? Are these volumes more
theoretical and academic or practical? Is ownership more of a symbol or are
they genuinely interesting to read, given a cramped startup lifestyle? What
level of formal comp sci education does the author assume?

Not skepticism, just genuine curiosity and intrigue. I don't have a formal CS
background, so forgive me for the naiveté if this is obvious stuff.

~~~
savant
This will likely not help you build your startup unless you need a really
strong understanding of Programming concepts. In the words of the wise
Wikipedia:

"The famous offer of a reward check worth "one hexadecimal dollar" (100HEX
base 16 cents, in decimal, is $2.56) for any errors found, and the correction
of these errors in subsequent printings, has contributed to the highly
polished and still-authoritative nature of the work, long after its first
publication. Another characteristic of the volumes is the variation in the
difficulty of the exercises. The level of difficulty ranges from "warm-up"
exercises to unsolved research problems, providing a challenge for any
reader."

For some people, it will be a status symbol. But honestly, you shouldn't be
buying these books unless you actually want to learn something. Just saying
you have the books will do you no good and is just a waste of paper.

~~~
jackfoxy
I cashed one of those checks once, after photo-copying it first of course.
Seems like I paid a lot less for the boxed set of 3 volumes about 13 years
ago. I would like to pre-order the hardbound vol 4a.

------
ovi256
BTW, I have an extra set of volumes 1-3 that I got by mistake, if someone's
around Paris, mail me to get them. A poor student would be best :)

------
jlongster
These books are more than a status symbols for aggressive learners. I've
poured through many chapters in these books and it really challenged me and
continues to solidify a lot of concepts about computer programming.

I particularly remember enjoying being enlightened on where Big-O came from
and what is really means in the mathematical world. Really helps me derive
Big-O notations from my programs.

------
amichail
Probably more of a status symbol for most people.

How many of you actually read these books carefully?

~~~
silentbicycle
I've read parts of vol. 2, especially about random number generation. I found
it in a library book sale for a quarter. THAT made my day. :)

I've found a suspiciously high percentage of the people who have totally! read
the Art of Computer Programming are unable to answer even basic questions
about MIX, by the way.

~~~
rdtsc
That's because there is a big difference between reading and understanding.

Reading can just mean reading word by word, symbol by symbol then putting the
book on the shelf. That ends up happening a lot with material that has a lot
of formulas and theorems. It could take days for some to understand just a
couple of pages.

So basically I not surprised at all that you've met so many people who've read
the volumes, but didn't all the subtleties.

I think reading the volumes is the next step in status show-off step after
buying and putting them on the shelf.

Also, as many have pointed that MIX is just too obscure. Not knowing much
about doesn't really indicate a lack of theoretical knowledge. I would
personally skipped over those chapters.

~~~
silentbicycle
I was more thinking along the lines of, "Oh yeah, I've read them all. Wait,
MIX? What's that?"

I've seen several equally dense, informative CS books (such as Dick Grune's
_Parsing Techniques: A Practical Guide_), but Knuth has a specific sort of
cachet among xkcd-quoting geek hipsters, so people namedropping him, make a
pretense of having read them all the way through, etc.

------
PStamatiou
_clicks on "Tell the Publisher! I’d like to read this book on Kindle"_

~~~
davidw
So would I - but only if it looks as beautiful as the real thing.

Anyway, don't most people buy those as shelf decorations?

~~~
kjhgfgbhnj
Hardback edition $200

Kindle edition $100

Empty slipcase with fake spines to impress your friends $50

~~~
eru
Buy one real, so you can take it out.

------
kunjaan
These seem to be a perfect graduation gift.

------
pinhead
Seriously, a list price of $249? Hardcover books are so damn expensive...

~~~
kjhgfgbhnj
Sure and what do you get for the price of an iPod?

The life's work of the greatest genius in CS and a set of knowledge that will
last you more than your lifetime.

~~~
pinhead
Hey, I am not disputing that the content isn't worth while. I just would
rather have it in paperback (which is already out, I believe) so it's cheaper
and easier to flip through. But I guess that is just my personal preference.

~~~
kjhgfgbhnj
I have a paperback edition printed on almost tissue paper I bought in India 10
years ago for about $5

------
ataranto
Does anyone if you can buy a cardboard mockup of the boxed set that would look
like the real thing when placed on your bookshelf next to "Teach Yourself Ruby
in 21 Days"? I'm thinking $5.

------
jason_slack
I have a hard bound set (without the case) that someone can have if they are
around the San Jose area. Vols 1 - 3. Maybe a trade or something?

------
junkbit
So is this just the beginning of part 4?

~~~
kjhgfgbhnj
Yes - but the whole of volume 4 is almost a lifeswork! see <http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/taocp.html>

------
Groxx
Anyone know if these are all updated to the RISC system, or is that still in
progress?

~~~
okmjuhb
That's still in progress (and, given that Knuth is more than seventy years old
and still has at least 3 books to go before he will begin to revise them, odds
are such a revised set will never be released).

~~~
Groxx
That's kinda what I was anticipating. But a guy can hope, right?

~~~
tjr
Knuth still seems hopeful, so we might as well join him.

------
holychiz
oh hell NO!

